# Censorship and defamation on this forum



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

I post this knowing that the mods here will not have the balls and integrity to let this stand. I write it to express outrage at the censorship that is practiced on this board and the slanderous comments on censored members posted by mods

This in consequence of remarks that were suppressed from a post of mine in which I expressed humorous skepticism at both the Darwinian and the Creationist myths of origins - and commented on the hattred of upper classes - and therefore the communism - of Jesus Christ.

I want to stress that there were no attacks against people in my post.

What is the point spending so much money to topple a despot in Libya if Westerners are not allowed free discussion on Western "discussion" boards?

And what is the point of banning people like Saul, Mirror Image and Myaskovsky if the people who run this place do just as much to alienate what few contributors chance by?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish I could read what was censored for a better take on the issue, but it does often seem to be the case that discussions are wrapped in cotton wool because of the endlessly irritating assumption that people have the right to not be offended. But if, as you said, your post didn't even say anything about other members of the board, then it seems ludicrous and/or petty that it should have been altered...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have never been warned by the moderators, and I have not seen any of the censored posts so I don't know what has been censored. I have seen posts that, as far as I can tell, seem clearly to violate the TOS of this site. 

I personally would not mind less strict TOS, but they are what they are. The question is: do people feel that the moderators have censored or warned people for postings that do NOT step over the line?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

And now, a word from our *Forum Guidelines & Terms of Service*


> Be polite to your fellow members. If you disagree with them, please state your opinion in a »civil« and repsectful manner.


Looks like you failed _there_, 'Toucan.'


> Do not post comments about another member's person or »posting style« (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«.


[Now here's a big one- because it's a been a point of admonishment before]


> If you have any complaints about other users or their posts, contact the staff directly (via Private Message) or use the »report post« function.


We're on our way towards a 'Mirror Image' worthy number of salient items on which we're flouting Forum Rules!

Here's another one:


> The owners/administrators of Talk Classical reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close *any* thread for *any* reason. Emphasis ours


I've used this metahpor before- we have our virtual "conversation parlor," the rules are posted over the entrance of our "virtual door." We ask, prior to registering, "do you undertand and agree to abide by..." before the process is completed. People who successfully register here say "yes."

Some say "yes" and do "no." You appear to be one of them. 
This is NOT a place for no-holds-barred free speech. A cursory perusal of the Rules bears this out. Those who find themselves constitutionally incapable of adhering to these rules are earnestly encouraged to take their discussions to other locales. If necessary, we'll help in this process.

Consider yourself "helped."


----------

